# الانابيب المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف



## شرطي الهندسة (1 أغسطس 2009)

* 
الأنابيب المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
تعريف الأنابيب : 
هي أحد أجزاء دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية الرئيسية والثانوية 

وظيفة الأنابيب : 
1- ربط أجزاء دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية الرئيسية والثانوية 
2- نقل مركب التبريد داخل دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية الرئيسية والثانوية 

الأنابيب المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف : 
1- أنابيب الحديد : 
توجد بأقطار مختلفة وتستخدم في وحدات التبريد آلتي تعمل بالامونيا 
2- أنابيب الألمنيوم : 
وتستخدم في صناعة المبخرات لعدم تفاعلها مع الماء 
3- أنابيب النحاس :
وهى الأكثر استخداما في مجال التبريد والتكييف 
4- أنابيب الربل :
وتستخدم في مجال التكييف وخاصة السيارات

س1 لماذا تستخدم أنابيب النحاس ؟	
ج1 تستخدم أنابيب النحاس في دوائر التبريد والتكييف وذلك : 
1- لجودتها 2- رخص ثمنها 3- سهولة تشكيلها
4- اختلاف أقطارها 5- تبادلها الحراري 6- عدم تفاعلها مع مركبات التبريد 

أنواع أنابيب النحاس : 
1- acr)) يستخدم في مجال التبريد وهو غالى الثمن
l) -2 ) أنابيب ذات سمك متوسط وهى الأكثر استخداما 
m) -3 ) أنابيب ذات سمك رقيق وهى غير مستخدمة في التبريد 
k) -4 ) أنابيب ذات سمك كبير تستخدم في دوائر التبريد ذات الضغوط الكبيرة 

أشكال أنابيب النحاس :
1) الأنابيب الطرية : وهى مرنة وسهلة الثني وتصنع على شكل لفائف	
2) الأنابيب الصلبة : وهى صعبة الثني ومستقيمة الشكل 

مقاسات أنابيب النحاس :	
تقاس أنابيب النحاس من القطر الخارجي وهناك مقاسات كثيرة ولكن نقتصر على اشهرها في مجال التبريد والتكييف : 
1- ( 2/1) 
2- ( 4/1- 4/3 ) 
3- ( 8/1- 8/3 - 8/5 ) 
4- (16/3 - 16/5 – 16/7 ) 

مكان تركيب أنابيب:
توجد المواسير داخل وبين أجزاء الدائرة الميكانيكية الرئيسية والثانوية 

طريقة فحص أنابيب : 
1- عدم وجود خنق أو تسرب أو كسر في أنابيب 
2- عدم احتكاك أنابيب مع بعضها 

طريقة استبدال أنابيب:
1) فصل الوحدة عن العمل 
2) تخزين أو تفريغ مركب التبريد من الوحدة 
3) قص أو فك الأنبوبة التالفة 
4) تركيب الأنبوبة جديدة 
5) عمل فحص واختبار التسرب 
6) عمل تفريغ للوحدة 
7) عمل شحن للوحدة 
8) تشغيل الوحدة 

طريقة مد أنابيب النحاس :	
يجب مد أنابيب النحاس على طاولة واستخدام كتلة خشب لتعديل الأنبوبة 

طريقة قطع أنابيب النحاس : 
لقطع أنابيب النحاس نستخدم مقص الأنابيب 

طريقة ثنى أنابيب النحاس :	
1- باستخدام الزنبرك :	
وهو إدخال أنبوب النحاس في الزنبرك وثنيها باستخدام إبهاميك 
2- باستخدام ثناية الأنابيب :	
وهو إدخال الأنبوب في الثناية وعمل زاوية المطلوبة

طريقة توسيع أنابيب النحاس :
1- باستخدام طقم توسيع وقالب فلير نقوم بتوسيع الأنبوب وإدخال في الأنبوب الآخر 
2- باستخدام أصابع توسيع ومطرقة 

طريقة تضييق أنابيب النحاس : 
نستخدم لتضييق أنابيب النحاس عجلة تضييق ذات بكرات دليلية أو زرا دية كبس 

طريقة خنق أو منع التسرب أنابيب النحاس : 
وهى عبارة عن زرا دية لخنق أنابيب النحاس لمنع تسرب الغاز 

طريقة فلير الأنابيب :
باستخدام آلة فلير نقوم بعمل زاوية فلير 45 لربطها بالوصلات المفلجة 

طريقة تنظيف أنابيب النحاس : 
وهى تنظيف السطوح المراد لحامها بواسطة فرشة سلك وصنفرة ورق 

طرق توصيل أنابيب النحاس : 
1- الوصلات المفلجة :	
باستخدام آلة فلير لعمل شفة فلير بزاوية 45 لربطها بأنواع من الوصلات المختلفة المقاسات 

2- الوصلات المعرقة : (وصلات اللحام) 
باستخدام اسطوانة اللحام نقوم بلحام أنابيب النحاس مع بعضها 

السلامة من أنابيب النحاس :
1- عدم رمي الأنابيب علي الأرض 
2- عدم رمي الأنابيب علي زملائك

طريقة لحام مواسير النحاس :
1- إضافة مساعد لحام
2- نقوم بتسخين الأنبوبين الملحومين مع بعضهما 
3- نقوم بتسخين الأنبوبة الداخلة 
4- نقوم بتسخين الأنبوبين مع إضافة سبيكة اللحام 
5- نقوم بتسخين الأنبوبة الخارجية 





*



لايفوتك المرفق يوجد به تمارين جدا رائعة على مواسير النحاس :20:​


----------



## ابن العميد (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا علي الفائدة


----------



## magdygamal_8 (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا إن شاء الله وبارك فيك على هذه المعلومات الممتازة وهذا الملف الرائع


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك اخى ويسهل الحال
.....................


----------



## حامد الرشود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية 
على العمل القيم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكركم جزيلا


----------



## احمد الجميل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى
شرح مبسط وجميل


----------



## ambsalam (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 يناير 2013)

جميل وبارك الله بك


----------



## yousefegyp (21 فبراير 2013)

thanks
:28:


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## هاني nwc (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذى اول مشاركة ليه يا اخواني واتمنى انكم تساعدوني لاني وبحمدالله تم تكليفي رئيس قسم التكييف في شركة المياة الوطنية وتم الطلب مني العدد لمستخدمة للورشة الكهربائية والميكانيكية وقطع الغيار حيث ان في شركتي يوجد مكيفات شباكية ودولابية وجدارية اتمنى ماهي افضل واجود انواع العدد والادوات وصناعتها في اسرع وقت ولكم كل حبي وتقديري


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## توتة85 (12 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## عربي عصامي (5 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك ولمعلوماتك القيمة ،

لكن هل ممكن أحد من الاخوان يعطينا فكره كيفية استخدام أنابيب النحاس لتبريد خزان الماء خاصة ونحن نعاني من ارتفع درجة حرارة الماء في الصيف مع مراعاة أن يكون التصميم غير مستهلك لكثير من الطاقة ، حيث نريد أن ننفذ الفكره في منطقة نائية لا تتوفر فيها الكهرباء ، وسيكون مصدر الطاقة الشمسية هي المصدر الرئيسي لكن كما تعلمون فإنها أيضا محدوده ، فهل هناك فكره مثلا إذا مدجت بي أنابيب النحاس ووحدة التبريد في الثلاجه أن نحصل على مبرد للماء؟؟؟


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام86 (5 يوليو 2015)

مشكور وسلمت يداك


----------



## yahiaouimalek (5 يوليو 2015)

*شرح بسيط و جميل

نشكرك علي تيسير المعلومات القيمة

جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------

